# Air compresser?



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am wondering are the trim compressers a good choice for my finish and brad nailer?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Buy the best single tank hot dog style, and it should last you forever.

I suggest a jenny or rol-air.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I have run two 16 awg guns off a 2 gal Craftsman...small/light enough to carry around, but it is oil lubed and has a pump on it that puts out nearly 3.0 cfm @90, has a duty cycle of 50%..... I wasn't speed nailing base tho....I was installing built up crown.










Here is a link with 73 reviews...4.xx stars out of 5.
http://www.mysears.com/Craftsman-2-gal-Air-Compressor-with-17-pc-Accessory-Kit-reviews
I would give it 4 of 5...but I have only had it for a month and I got it used for $50, including the gas to go get it, I changed the oil in it to synthentic, so I guess in total it cost me $56.97.

I like its low center of gravty, does not tip, infact I usally have it strapped to the jump seat with the lap belt in the back of my Ranger. Has a decent air filter on it. It is not super loud, but by no means quiet....it operates at 100 psi on -135 psi off (at least mine does, and I am aware it is supposed to only go to 125...I guess I got lucky, maybe I should go in and turn down the cut-out pressure down), it recovers in only around 10 seconds, only pulls 10.5 amps, oil lubed, stainless steel braided lines instead of copper tubing with compression fittings that tend to wear and break...

Of all the compressors I have used, which is not many, 4 gal Husky/Campbell Hausfeld, 4 gal Ridgid, 3 gal Speedair, 8 gallon unknown brand, but old and hell and pulls 19 amps and it is a beast of a compressor, I like my little guy alot...but I keep the larger 4 gallon one around for the larger jobs....


But I have been on a quest to find the smallest tools that still get the job done, lighten the load...


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Thomas renegade! :thumbsup: less than 6amp draw, rated for continous run, and only 26lbs, can run 2 finish nailer, or 1 framer for joist or stud work! AWESOME and QUIET :thumbsup::notworthy:thumbsup:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Five Star said:


> Thomas renegade! :thumbsup: less than 6amp draw, rated for continous run, and only 26lbs, can run 2 finish nailer, or 1 framer for joist or stud work! AWESOME and QUIET :thumbsup::notworthy:thumbsup:


I agree, I have heard nothing but great things about this guy....
http://www.amazon.com/Thomas-T-635HT-Renegade-Air-Compressor/dp/B000U7UO1I

Then again it is also $420


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

i bought mine 2 yrs ago for $280 @ amazon!

HMMM maybe they are investment quality like festool :laughing:

But seriously, great compressor for working inside h/o houses!


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Am I the only one that uses C02 instead of air compressors? Granted if I was a roofer and shot a box of nails per day per gun I wouldn't. For trim it is the best thing since sliced bread IMO. I even do light reno framing with it.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

TBF, its not about how much a tool cost, its how much a tool makes you when its producing! if something saves me time and effort and requires little or no maintance! i,ll spend the top $, and i know i,ll get it back and then some!

then again i dont work for tree-fiddy a FT either:laughing::no:


----------



## DBRhino (Oct 2, 2009)

kinda off subject and didnt want to start new thread.
I just got a 4 gallon dewalt compressor d55146. and i am wondering if there are any start up check lists or things i need to do for the First start up??

thanks guys


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

DBRhino said:


> kinda off subject and didnt want to start new thread.
> I just got a 4 gallon dewalt compressor d55146. and i am wondering if there are any start up check lists or things i need to do for the First start up??
> 
> thanks guys



I own one of these...http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-D55152-Heavy-Duty-4-Horsepower-Compressor/dp/B0000CCXTK and I have found in the cold weather, I can't use a 50 foot cord. I need to plug it in direct and use hose to get me where I need to be. :thumbsup:


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

CJ21 said:


> I am wondering are the trim compressers a good choice for my finish and brad nailer?


The finish gun needs at least a 2 gallon. The brad nailer can use a 1 gallon. If you're going to use both, get a 2 gallon. Dewalt actually has a combo at Lowes (I think) that comes with that finish nailer, a brad nailer, and a 2 gallon compressor.


----------



## DBRhino (Oct 2, 2009)

thanks 
So can i just plug it in a starting nailing or do i need to "break it in" first?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Would a system like the http://www.powertank.com/products/sfID1/34 being any use to you if you are looking for something small and light. I have used the small CO2 systems and they do work very well so i guess the larger systems are even better. If you are doing thousands of shots a day i guess they ain't the best route but they are very portable. I'm thinking of getting another just for when i have small finish nailing to do and don't wann take a noisey compressor in the house.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

DBRhino said:


> thanks
> So can i just plug it in a starting nailing or do i need to "break it in" first?


Read the manual.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

My manual for the 2 gallon says run open for 15 min IIRC....check yours, or better yet ask your wife to read it for you so you don't hurt your masculinity.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Would a system like the http://www.powertank.com/products/sfID1/34 being any use to you if you are looking for something small and light. I have used the small CO2 systems and they do work very well so i guess the larger systems are even better. If you are doing thousands of shots a day i guess they ain't the best route but they are very portable. I'm thinking of getting another just for when i have small finish nailing to do and don't wann take a noisey compressor in the house.


Finaly some one else that uses one besides me I love co2 power. I don't use that expensive power tank brand tanks and gauges.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> Finaly some one else that uses one besides me I love co2 power. I don't use that expensive power tank brand tanks and gauges.


Cole i nearly bought a 3500PSi system not long ago. It uses a high pressure diving tank bottle system and the regulator drops the pressure down to tool pressures. They were the best systems on the market but it was almost impossible to find place willing to top them up. The C02 is a good system still though. 

Have to becareful though as some airtools warrenty is invalid if using C02. A few of my makita used to have a sticker on the side saying not for use with C02.


----------



## DBRhino (Oct 2, 2009)

the manual doesnt have a "Break in" anything...... what to do


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

DBRhino said:


> the manual doesnt have a "Break in" anything...... what to do


 Regardless of whether it requires break-in or not, running it with the valve open for 15 minutes will not hurt it.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Five Star said:


> TBF, its not about how much a tool cost, its how much a tool makes you when its producing! if something saves me time and effort and requires little or no maintance! i,ll spend the top $, and i know i,ll get it back and then some!


Very true, I couldn't agree with you more, but I have no problems with my little compressors...none. So I take that extra money and keep it aside for times when I have to purchase something unexpented...like the Bosch RotoHammer I needed..I only had the drill three holes, but it is such a labor saver, and from here on out, I will always have one. I don't just go out and buy something b/c it is cheap or b/c it is the most expensive, I go out and buy a tool that is suited to the job I am asking it to do...

There is a time and a place for the very expensive tools...and I get them when needed.


----------



## JohnLINY (Oct 13, 2007)

TBFGhost said:


> I agree, I have heard nothing but great things about this guy....
> http://www.amazon.com/Thomas-T-635HT-Renegade-Air-Compressor/dp/B000U7UO1I
> 
> Then again it is also $420


For its size the T-635HT is great. You can even run a framing nailer off of it. Not rapid fire but you can. Thomas compressors are expensive but they last a lifetime. They are made in the USA and have a 100% duty rating. If you Google "T-635HT" you should be able to find one for under $400. Here are a couple of good posts for you:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/smallest-lightest-compressor-55052/

There is a post in here from Basswood who did a ton of research on trim compressors. He has all the specs and the strengths of each.
http://www.contractortalk.com/f13/light-quiet-trim-compressor-56884/


----------



## DBRhino (Oct 2, 2009)

loneframer said:


> Regardless of whether it requires break-in or not, running it with the valve open for 15 minutes will not hurt it.


JUst only for break in. Not for everyday use...right??

Why is that leaving the valve open??


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

DBRhino said:


> Why is that leaving the valve open??


So it's not running under heavy load. Once it has its muscles limbered up, go ahead and close the valve, and let 'er rip.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Like Tinstaafl says. When the compressor starts to get above 50psi it puts a larger load on the piston and rings that arnt seated 100% yet. You just leave the bleed valve open for an hour and let the compressor run. It will run it's self in correctly then. I left mine for 3 hours to be sure.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I left mine for 3 hours to be sure.


Sure that wouldn't over heat that little piston?

These oil-less compressors make me nervous since I have no idea how they lubricate themselves but mine just won't quit!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Sure that wouldn't over heat that little piston?
> 
> These oil-less compressors make me nervous since I have no idea how they lubricate themselves but mine just won't quit!


 
Sorry i should have said i have makita oil lubricated. They dont heat up like the no oil type. I wonder how these dry type work? They must have something for lubrication.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

oil-less seem to last about 5-8 years.

I have the Mac2400, nice compressor, too darn heavy.

I need a little one, really light and something that can run one gun, trim gun. I want to stuff it in a systainer.


----------



## jakejorgenson (Mar 17, 2009)

Get the RolAir Bull and you won't be disappointed for what you are doing. I had the package deal with the bostitch nailers and the pancake compressor and was not happy and had to get the compressor fixed twice in only about 6 weeks, obviously costing me money because of lost time on the job and it was super loud. I run the RolAir for 2 finish nailers and a brad nailer at the same time and it usually keeps up just fine. I use it for nailing wood floors. I use it for pickup framing when I'm just running one framing nailer and it works well. The local shop also said it is the one they see in there for repairs the least frequently. I have a larger wheelbarrow RolAir I've had for a long time and have framed a lot of homes and never had a single issue either. I use the exact same nail guns as you show in your post. Good luck.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Sorry i should have said i have makita oil lubricated. They dont heat up like the no oil type. I wonder how these dry type work? They must have something for lubrication.


"Oil free" or "oilless" means that no oil or other lubricant is introduced into the air supply. The machine itself is lubricated, but only once, when manufactured.

Because of the lack of lube at the actual air-pumping point, those machines wear more quickly than the oiled type. But they can still last for years, and the light weight and convenience of not having to do any maintenance is generally considered worth the early obsolescence factor.


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> oil-less seem to last about 5-8 years.
> 
> I have the Mac2400, nice compressor, too darn heavy.
> 
> I need a little one, really light and something that can run one gun, trim gun. I want to stuff it in a systainer.


Try one of these they work great quiet and light if you don't need much air they are the way to go http://www.amazon.com/Senco-PC1010-1-Horsepower-1-Gallon-Compressor/dp/B0000AQK78


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

bconley said:


> Try one of these they work great quiet and light if you don't need much air they are the way to go http://www.amazon.com/Senco-PC1010-1-Horsepower-1-Gallon-Compressor/dp/B0000AQK78


 
I have looked at that a bunch.

I know one guy that hated it.
I know one guy that loves it. He might like it more for its size and its cost though.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

You have to figure out what you need out of your compressor first...If you are looking for a small compressor to take into a home to nail up something small, it is a tottally different beast then a compressor you can used to speed nail in a bunch of base....unless, from what I hear you spend the $400 and get that Thomas.

I have a 4 gallon Campbell Hausfeld/Husky Compressor I use on the larger jobs, I plant that thing in a closet, bathroom or basement and run a hose to where ever I am working. Never EVER have I run out of air or waited on it for any reason. But if I am going in to say, nail up one room of crown, that thing was too heavy so I got that little 2 gallon Craftsman and I could not be happier with it...it runs about twice as much as my 4 gallon so if I do alot of nailing I prefer to take the larger one....but again, never run out of air.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a Mac2400, it is too heavy to take every where.

Most inside work is done with my angled paslode or my grex pinner. Very seldom does my 15ga or my 18ga come out.
I just want something tiny to shove in the bottom of a systainer, then I am going to mount it on a roll board. keep hose and everything in it.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

i havent touched my 6 gallon compressors in 2 yrs,since i got the thomas @ 26lbs and a comfortable handle, it fits right on the shelf in the truck,and i use a coil framer on it:thumbsup: for stud work ofcoarse, for one man nailing its perfect,light and quiet!

for me price is not an issue since the tools get lumped into most jobs and the customers paid for them!!


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Five Star said:


> ...Tools get lumped into most jobs and the customers paid for them!!


Everyone says this, but that means you are raising the price on jobs where you need/want tools...why not just keep the price at that point reguardless? :blink: Also if you were about to put in an extra XX amount for a tool, couldn't that have been extra XX amount in your own pocket? To me, the money for a tool and the money in my pocket are one in the same when it all boils down...less money on tools, more I have for non-work related things...

Don't get me wrong, I am all about buying new tools...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Depends, there is always money for tools included.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Depends, there is always money for tools included.


 
But if you don't need to buy tools then that money you included could just be extra money in your pocket...I have other things I like to do that demand money...My motorcycle, paintball...girlfriend

So instead of say a $400 compressor, I can now take $350 and place it towards say a new paintball gun...$1500










Or a new one-pc leather suit for the track... $900










Does that make me less of a trademan? I could see someone arguing that...There are others who would invest in thier company before something like what I chose...but I sometimes have to remind myself, there is life outside of work...sometimes you just need to go out and play.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> But if you don't need to buy tools then that money you included could just be extra money in your pocket...I have other things I like to do that demand money...My motorcycle, paintball...girlfriend


you are not thinking of the big picture.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> you are not thinking of the big picture.


 
Maybe not, but may I ask what the big picture is? :blink:
I have only been in this for myself for a year now...
Maybe I needs to be learned...maybe I never will...


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

Overhead, the ongoing operating costs of running a business


----------

